# How/ what do you like to train most?



## flashlock (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought it might be interesting to give a quick summary of what you practice, or love to practice most in your training.

Sundays, I get together with my girlfriend's brother.  He's trained for five years in Paul Vunak's RAT (Rapid Assault Tactics) system.  I thought I'd share what we do--looking forward to improvements, questions, and hearing what others do!

1. Get to the park, no warm up (to heck with that!)

2. Kali flow drills (fillipino stick fighting), from a good distance, moving forward till you're so close you drop your sticks and go into H2H trapping.

3. Destructions--the "feeder"/ attacker puts on boxing gloves and throws straight crosses, jabs, and eventually hooks, while the other person destroys the fist with elbow destructions, or, vs hooks, we've discovered it's best just to crash in like a wrestler and go into the clinch.

4. Anti-kicks--I like to try to intercept the kick as soon as I see it being cocked by kicking the attacker's kicking leg (ala ninjutsu).  If the kick is too fast, I try to check it with my knee, but usually just end up jumping back and swatting it away.

5. Straight blast practice on pads after destructions (we don't have helmets, and I think that's insane anyway, so we just run at the kick pad).  Then going into clinch--Headbutts, elbows, knees... and I am getting into grabbing the head and cranking it (gently) as a take down, or just dropping the clinch and going into a double leg takedown, finsihing with an ankle crank (sort of looks like putting his leg in a headlock, sorry I don't know the name).

6. BJJ--we go thru a very basic drill escaping the guard, going to side control, to the mount, then the bottom person bridges out and is now on top and goes through the drill, over and over, switching seamlessly.

7. Knife vs empty hand--very realistic, no big silly thrusts, but quick slashes.  Defender turns his palms in, and basically tries to keep away, grabbing the attacking hand into an aikido-like take down or arm-bar if possible (we use a dull aluminum knife).

8. Anti-grabs--basic grabs and chokes, stuff a lug in a bar might try on you.

9. Go home, eat pizza, collapse.

Looking forward to hearing comments, and especially what other's focus on/ train on...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Brad that sounds like lot's of fun and a good variety of material for you guy's to work on.


----------



## flashlock (Feb 26, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Brad that sounds like lot's of fun and a good variety of material for you guy's to work on.


 
Yeah, we really enjoy, and because it's just two guys looking silly in a park, we can just go through everything very quickly and intensely.  It's very, "Hmmm... but what if he does this..."


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been training solo alot lately so I like skipping rope, heavy bag drills, top and bottom bag drills and I do a lot of single and double stick coordination.

When I'm solo I usually train more for athletic development (speed, power, form, etc.) whereas when I have a partner I try to work more on relational drills that require more outward awareness and are sometimes a little more cognitively difficult.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 1, 2007)

Dare Devil said:


> I've been training solo alot lately so I like skipping rope, heavy bag drills, top and bottom bag drills and I do a lot of single and double stick coordination.
> 
> When I'm solo I usually train more for athletic development (speed, power, form, etc.) whereas when I have a partner I try to work more on relational drills that require more outward awareness and are sometimes a little more cognitively difficult.


 
Do you find after your stick fighting, that hand to hand seems like a piece of cake?


----------



## Dare Devil (Mar 2, 2007)

I usually do my stick training after my kickboxing.  It's part of my way of mellowing and lessening the tension, although sometimes I use a Krabi Krabong type of energy for more cardio.  Put that with some of the triangular footwork and your brain gets workout with your arms and legs.  I also play with forms like ng moon and siu lim tao to add a more pliable and disciplined dimension to my training.

Perhaps, though, I didn't understand what you meant exactly.  Do you mean do I feel a difference in perceived speed without the extra weight of the stick?  I've never really examined it, but I'll give it a whirl.  I do not think that the coordination you get from double stick is sufficient for developing good empty hand striking skills.  It doesn't hurt, but it is not enough on its own at least for the skills I employ.


----------



## Zaose (Mar 2, 2007)

I think partly what he means, is that after the extra reach, speed and angles of the sticks - going to hands seems to "slow things down" as far as being on the receiving end of attacks.


----------



## flashlock (Mar 2, 2007)

Zaose said:


> I think partly what he means, is that after the extra reach, speed and angles of the sticks - going to hands seems to "slow things down" as far as being on the receiving end of attacks.


 
Couldn't have said it better, ta!


----------

